
TechCrunch’s New Search Engine: Powered by Yahoo BOSS  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/26/techcrunchs-new-search-engine-powered-by-yahoo-boss/
======
dangoldin
Anyone know when/if they'll release this to the public?

I can't afford to spend the time creating a search engine for my site so it
would be great to have a structural search engine. In particular, I'm very
interested in this structural data approach - I really just need a way to
handle searching "objects" and this seems like a great way to do it.

~~~
sh1mmer
Disclaimer: I work for the Yahoo! Developer Network

Right now you can use BOSS to get regular web search results and mix them in
with you own results on your side.

I'm not sure about when vertical search will be available though. I'll follow
up with some people here. I'm happy to email people who are interested when I
have an update. You can email me at croucher@yarrhoo-inc.com once you fix the
obviously silly pirate reference.

~~~
dangoldin
What do you mean by the pirate reference?

I've updated the grandparent to make more sense though.

~~~
bk
I'm pretty sure he means to fix the deliberate piratized misspelling of
yarrhoo-inc to yahoo-inc. This technique started with inserting "NOSPAM" into
email addresses when posting them publicly on the web as a spam protection
measure. Since email harvesters probably account for NOSPAM insertions by now,
the pirate spelling is more effective and, on top of that, arguably funnier.

~~~
sh1mmer
That's pretty much the size ofit. In our office we definitely value funny.

I was so tickled when I found out we own the misspelling yarhoo.com and point
it at yahoo.com

~~~
whatusername
you really should try and get it to redirect to it's own page on Sep 19th.
That would be awesome matey.

~~~
sh1mmer
I used to work on Frontpage and I had been trying to get a Pirate logo up.
However they tend to only change the logo for major holidays or charities. The
only charity I could find that did pirate day stuff are a cancer charity.
Since October is Breast Cancer Awareness, that got vetoed for doing 2 cancer
charity things too close together.

Ah well... I'm going to have another go for next year. I was thinking that
yarhoo.com could be a pirate translation of your homepage.

------
amirnathoo
If you use Firefox you can get results from the TechCrunch Network each time
you search on Google by downloading this search extension.

<http://www.webmynd.com/html/techcrunch.html>

The latest version of the WebMynd extension lets you personalize your Google
searches with the information sources that you most value. So we've set up a
version that shows TechCrunch results by default, but you can also get results
from Hacker News, YouTube, Flickr, Wikipedia and many others (including YC
startups).

------
dmix
Cuil Killer.

